# Predatory amano shrimp



## Fisher2007 (2 Feb 2020)

Has anyone experienced predatory amano shrimp?

I've heard of people question their amano's but responses are generally that if an amano is seen with something (another type or shrimp, fish, etc) then what it has probably died before the amano got it but I'm really beginning to question my larger amano's 

I've seen them a few times now with the remains of a cherry.  Now I'm sure cherries die every now and again through natural causes but this seems a little more often than I'd expect.  The cherry colony are also going strong, having breed a fair bit since starting my tank (a couple of months ago), so I'm confident that I'm not losing any through disease or similar

Today however it really got me thinking.  I went to my local fish store and picked up half a dozen threadfin rainbows to add to the few I already had.  A couple of minutes after adding them (which was before lights on) I noticed an amano had hold of one.  I quickly grabbed my tongues and managed to get the amano to drop it and the threadfin swam off, seemingly happy and healthy 

Might be coincides but it's got me thinking....


----------



## Siege (2 Feb 2020)

We had this just this week. 
New ottos added. Amanos were keen to investigate.

there was one weak Otto and the amanos ganged up on it. 

I removed it to another tank and it appeared fine. 

I think they are like vultures!


----------



## Fisher2007 (2 Feb 2020)

Siege said:


> We had this just this week.
> New ottos added. Amanos were keen to investigate.
> 
> there was one weak Otto and the amanos ganged up on it.
> ...



Mmmm, wondering if I have too many now.  Got about 40 in the 220 litre tank


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Jun 2020)

I have literally just experienced this. My tank (125L) has had only had 10 Amano shrimp for 2 months but today I managed to pick up 8 Mosquito Rasbora. I acclimatised them for 3 hours before adding them to the tank. I turned the lights off for an hour to let them settle then turned it on. Fish were appearing every now and then and all seemed well. However I noticed a particularly large Amano had a Rasbora in its arms. I managed to get the shrimp to let go but it was too late and the fish was dead. Ive never experienced this before in over 15 years or fishkeeping. Theres not a lot I can do about it now except ensure the shrimp are well fed. Sad times


----------



## alto (8 Jun 2020)

This is definitely an issue with Amano type shrimp - I have observed it occasionally with “true” Amano shrimp, but (very) frequently with shrimp that shipped  as *Amano var. *shrimp (which are definitely some other species and very aggressive - even when established and well fed) 

(note when a latin name is supplied it is often one of the synonyms used for true Amano shrimp, but more recently includes the “var” or “cf.” modifier)


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2020)

I've experienced them being very bold and investigative but never aggressive to healthy tankmates... Tho if a fish or other shrimp is weak and sick Amano's don't shy away from scavenging on a near-death one. I've seen them nibble from a fish living but about to die. That's the scrupulous horror of nature, eat or be eaten... 

It was a fish dying of old age, i knew it was about to die and a tad too late with euthanizing it myself...


----------



## Fred Dulley (8 Jun 2020)

Woken up to find 2 more barely alive. Ive got to try save the remaining rasbora.
Alto I think youre right. In the fishkeeping scene there must be some slight amano hybrids around now.
Dont really want them in the tank anymore. Good job I have a 18x12x12 back at my folks somewhere

Sorry to hijak thread.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Jun 2020)

Have had by-catch that look like amano shrimp but are most definitely not:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/id-macrobrachium-nipponense.51836/


----------



## Ray (8 Jun 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Have had by-catch that look like amano shrimp but are most definitely not:
> 
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/id-macrobrachium-nipponense.51836/



Did you ever get a positive ID on it Geoff?  Post #15 by @Edvet following on from this thread & your account of a Neon being predated is an "Oh My Gosh!" moment!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Jun 2020)

Ray said:


> Did you ever get a positive ID on it Geoff?



Nothing beyond what’s on that thread @Ray


----------

